# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (2012) 720p BluRay x264 PSYCHD

## AllisOne-05

*The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (2012) 720p BluRay x264 PSYCHD*
Source: BLURAY | Video Bitrate: 720p (1280x536 4811kbps) | Audio Bitrate: DTS 1509 kbps
Runtime: 124mn | Subs: English | Archives: 59x100mb 
Genre(s): Action | Adventure | Fantasy | SciFi | Thriller
PEGI: Rated PG13 for intense sequences of scifi violence and action


```
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903624/
```

*NO PASSWORD | SINGLE EXTRACTION | LINKS ARE INTERCHANGEABLE*

FROM FILESONIC (Buy premium - High Quality, Fast Speed) 


```
http://www.filesonic.com/file/4327992074/TheHobbit80.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/4327995584/TheHobbit80.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/4328006704/TheHobbit80.part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/4327997914/TheHobbit80.part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/4327995444/TheHobbit80.part5.rar
```

FROM FILEJUNGLE


```
http://www.filejungle.com/f/yp3AAB/TheHobbit80.part1.rar
http://www.filejungle.com/f/cBYePn/TheHobbit80.part2.rar
http://www.filejungle.com/f/497Hv3/TheHobbit80.part3.rar
http://www.filejungle.com/f/Gxdzup/TheHobbit80.part4.rar
http://www.filejungle.com/f/wDeejw/TheHobbit80.part5.rar
```

FROM FILESERVE


```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/RzgzaR3/TheHobbit80.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/WHb7GQR/TheHobbit80.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/WwdvgWC/TheHobbit80.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/533zh4y/TheHobbit80.part4.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QWUVQNe/TheHobbit80.part5.rar
```

FROM FILEPOST


```
http://filepost.com/files/63fde79a/TheHobbit80.part1.rar
http://filepost.com/files/5m67d9d9/TheHobbit80.part2.rar
http://filepost.com/files/7d735125/TheHobbit80.part3.rar
http://filepost.com/files/5f69b848/TheHobbit80.part4.rar
http://filepost.com/files/4f73ed4b/TheHobbit80.part5.rar
```

FROM UPLOADED


```
http://ul.to/qalcofbm/TheHobbit80.part1.rar
http://ul.to/pyh8xrud/TheHobbit80.part2.rar
http://ul.to/xj1pe2dg/TheHobbit80.part3.rar
http://ul.to/tmith9h0/TheHobbit80.part4.rar
http://ul.to/rr3ypc3y/TheHobbit80.part5.rar
```

FROM UPLOADSTATION


```
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/weXCBPV/TheHobbit80.part1.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/hbvJDGU/TheHobbit80.part2.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/dZgkWF4/TheHobbit80.part3.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/dTBEwCn/TheHobbit80.part4.rar
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/wU578sW/TheHobbit80.part5.rar
```

FROM UPLOADING


```
http://uploading.com/files/2f13166a/TheHobbit80.part1.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/9cdecfd4/TheHobbit80.part2.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/1ef59b91/TheHobbit80.part3.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/mdf1f8dd/TheHobbit80.part4.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/2bf637mf/TheHobbit80.part5.rar/
```

----------

